# Control de luces de DJ (Motores, espejos, etc)



## Celexus (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola muchachos, mi nombre es Celexus, les mando un abrazo desde Argentina, soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria sabes si hay algun circuito para el control de luces de dj, por ejemplo quiero saber como hacer para usar motores, espejos etc, circuitos que se activen con el golpe del sonido, controles DMX, donde puedo encontrar planos y circuitos, desde ya muchas gracias al que sepa darma una respuesta.-



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> El título del mensaje sólo debe contener información relacionada con tu duda/comentario.
> 
> Título editado


----------



## capitanp (Jun 11, 2007)

Prueba con una cosita llamada internet, dicen que ahi se encuentra de todo


----------



## lordblacksuca (Jun 11, 2007)

capintanp, me parece que esta mal tu respuesta, porque celexus esta preguntando en un foro, y si vas a contestar tiene que ser para algo util, no un "Busca en Google"...jeje

con respecto al tema, si,  me gustaria saber a mi tambien como controlar motores y luces con un microfono y algun triac. si alguien sabe que publique aca


----------



## Manonline (Jun 11, 2007)

Aca tienen el proyecto entero que explica como armar un efecto de luces con motor y mas giladas.. jejeje

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/games/006/index.html

Espero qe les haya servido,
Mano.


----------



## Celexus (Jun 12, 2007)

Gracias Manoline por el aporte, pero no funca el link!

Te agradesco = Saludos


----------



## gallo2000cu (Jun 15, 2007)

Saludos Celexus desde Cuba.....

  Yo tambien estoy trabajando sobre el tema con un amigo. tenemos nuestros propios diseños y ahora estoy buscando por la internet para ver si hay algo mas...
 si quieres te puedo mandar lo que tenemos...


  Javier


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.epanorama.net/links/lights.html


----------



## Manonline (Jun 15, 2007)

El link esta funcionando de nuevo... entra y fijate qe creo qe es EXACTAMENTE lo qe buscas...

Salu2,
Mano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2007)

Aqui tienes alguna data:
http://sound.westhost.com/project62.htm


----------



## Celexus (Jul 3, 2007)

Gracias muchachos, es lo que estaba buscando!!

buenisimos los links!!

Saludos!!


----------

